# Reo Drip tip needed ASAP CPT



## Philip (28/12/14)

I am based in CPT I need to get a drip tip asap for my reo LP any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Silver (28/12/14)

Any normal drip tip should fit the RM2 - and even other Reo atties.

Have moved this to the "Who has stock" forum so retailers can also respond directly.

PS - please can you include your location under your avatar.
Just log in with a normal browser, click on your name in the top right and then "Personal Details"

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/12/14)

Super 
thanks @Philip


----------



## HPBotha (28/12/14)

Not a Reo user myself @Philip , YET, but --->

www.VapeMob.co.za @Nimbus_Cloud should be able to help out i saw that they still have stock

www.vapormountain.co.za @Oupa is probably also a good bet for Cape Town / Western Cape


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (28/12/14)

We've got the black ones in stock at kenilworth. Pop by if you're near or gimme a call and I can help sort you out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

